# My corner of heaven



## peatoluser (May 3, 2011)

No shop as such, just a workbench in the corner of the garage, but atleast it's all mine!





comes with the usual radio, whiteboard and chart pinned on the wall.
The portable "wooden shelf" next to the drill is perhaps the only unusual item. I got tired of bending down to set the height gauge against a ruler so made this so I can set it at eye level. Surface plates are the usual pieces of scrap stone kitchen tops.


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 3, 2011)

looks like a nice little shop to me. we all start where we are and what we have. 
Tin


----------



## tel (May 3, 2011)

Yep, quite a tidy set-up - some good work could be done there.


----------



## hitandmissman (May 3, 2011)

Nice set up you have there.


----------



## Heatherrose (May 4, 2011)

From meager means much HAS been achieved.
You have much to be proud of and thankful for.
 ;D
​


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 4, 2011)

the latest issue of the Home Shop Machinist has an article on the closest shop. A corner of a garage is bigger. 
Tin


----------



## Allthumbz (May 13, 2011)

What a well-organized space!

I have a small portion of the basement- so organization is definitely key!

Best,

Nelson
***************.com


----------



## student123 (May 15, 2011)

Yes a tidy looking set-up. Maybe just the photography but it looks well lit too. Good to see anothe Taig in situ.

Mike


----------



## peatoluser (May 15, 2011)

Perhaps I should own up and state that the workbench is NEVER that tidy :big:
A couple of flourescents in the roofspace and seperate LED by the lathe really help with illumimation.
I'm a big believer in bringing as much light to bear as possible.


----------



## Allthumbz (May 20, 2011)

Light is essential, in my opinion. I don't know how anyone can work in dimly lit shops (although they did it, in ages past, and produced some amazingly precise work). I like large 32W florescents, and a separate lamp on each machine, focusing on the workpiece.

Nelson


----------



## steamer (May 20, 2011)

Looks like a great shop to me!  Much neater than mine at the moment!

Dave


----------



## excalibus (Jul 10, 2011)

You have a garage!!! You have excellent lighting... 

You lucky lucky basss tard ;D ... 

All I have is a patio lol... Open to the elements - well at least it does have a roof and poor lighting (for now)... :bow:


----------



## vedoula (Jul 10, 2011)

is the lathe a taig?
How do you like it?


----------



## peatoluser (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry fo the delay in replying, been bumbling round the pyrenees for a couple of weeks.
Yes the lathe's a Taig and I like it very much. 
Although small, it does everything i want to do and can probably do more.
accessories are reasonably priced and there's a great deal of imformation on the web about modifying/building your own.
I use it for all my milling. I have the vertical slide but most of the time I use sub tables clamped to the cross slide.
I reckon it's the best value lathe on the market
yours
peter


----------

